
Russian ads, now publicly released, show sophistication of influence campaign - tareqak
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/russian-ads-now-publicly-released-show-sophistication-of-influence-campaign/2017/11/01/d26aead2-bf1b-11e7-8444-a0d4f04b89eb_story.html
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Washington Post: Lawmakers release a sampling of Russian
Facebook ads placed during and after campaign_

